

Ask HN: What stats do you want to know about your address book? - mkuhn

Hacker News, we need your inspiration.<p>A little background: We are creating an address book management tool which aggregates all your contacts and makes them available to you on all your devices and services. This means we connect with phones, email and social networks, import those contacts, deduplicate the resulting complete address book and in turn export it back to wherever you could need it.<p>We are now in the process of making our product more interesting and more communicative. One of the ways we want to do this is by providing our users with extended statistics about their address book. Currently we tell them how many contacts they have, how many of them are linked to social networks and how many got updated within the last thirty days.<p>To extend upon this we are wondering:<p>- What are things you always wanted to know about your address book?<p>- What are things about your address book that would be helpful to know?<p>- What are stats that would make you chuckle?<p>- etc.<p>Thanks!
======
DanBC
With one job I would like to know the rapidity of answers, and maybe "best
deals" or "best savings" or somesuch. (Not sure how to measure that.)

I was an estimator for a sub-contract electronic engineering firm. I'd have a
parts list, and I'd have to contact different suppliers to get prices. Getting
quick responses was usually good. Getting good prices was sometimes good, but
it's better to price high and buy low.

~~~
mkuhn
Thanks. Interesting point.

------
ethanpil
Cool Things I Would Use or Enjoy: -Least contacted (with counts and averages)
-Most contacted (with counts and averages) -Geographical distance -Average age
-Extreme privacy

~~~
mkuhn
Ethan, what do you mean with "Extreme Privacy"?

Thanks for the input.

